# End of Season



## hongocongo (Apr 28, 2013)

I went out for a few hours on Thursday morning in Marshall County. Found 10 yellows, slightly drying. And three billion mosquitos! In all it was a mediocre year but very fun. The woods was absolutely beautiful this year and the healing of the spirit that comes from walking in it was good. I am disappointed, however, in this message board. I agree with the webmaster that something had to be done. It is sad that last year, the mental midgets and pervs had to display their art on this message board. Something needed to be done and I commend the Gatekeepers for taking actiong. Still, I wish some of those good ol' boys from previous years were still posting. Their colorful accounts and their bantering back and forth, spelling and grammar notwithstanding, were so fun! Maybe they'll return next season? I miss them.


----------



## hongocongo (Apr 28, 2013)

Haha! Proofreading is also good for message boards.  Mea maxima culpa. Have a great summer, everyone. See you in the spring.


----------

